# Favorite/Least Favorite animals based on personality



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

What are your favorite animals based on personality? And what are your least favorite? This thread is to discuss the best and worst animals based on personality. I will also include non-villagers as well as its own category. Reasoning is encouraged, but you don't have to list any reasons if you don't want to.

Jocks: Best - Roald; Worst - Stinky

Smugs: Best - Marshal; Worst - Chops

Lazies: Best - Cube; Worst - Joey

Crankies: Best - Apollo; Worst - Ricky

Normals: Best - Caroline; Worst - Cally

Peppies: Best - Agent S; Worst - Victoria

Uchis: Best - Cherry; Worst - Hazel

Snooties: Best - Amelia; Worst - Miranda

Non-villagers: Best - Isabelle; Worst - Phyllis


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hmm this is rather interesting I'd have to say my favorites and least favorites for each personality are:

Jock: My favorite would have to be *Sterling*, he was my first villager that I ever talked to in the game, plus I really like his whole outfit thing going on. My least favorite would have to be *Roald*, just based off his annoying house and the spot he moved into my town one time was just awful! 

Peppy: My favorite peppy by far is *Apple*. I don't think I have to explain that one as she is just super adorable, plus I just like the hamster villagers a lot in general. My least favorite Peppy is *Pango* as she showed up in my campsite once and just kept messing with me, and it was just really annoying xd

Lazy: This is tough but I'd have to go with *Filbert* as he is just a really cool squirrel with an awesome design. Least favorite would have to be *Boomer* even though I really don't hate him, it's just he never really interested me, just kind of boring.

Normal: My favorite normal is *Coco* as I love bunnies and I like the whole no expression thing she has got going on, she seems so dark a mysterious walking around my town at night... My least favorite normal would be *Jambette*. Her lips are so big it bothers me and she used to bother me a lot in my village when she was there.

Cranky: My favorite cranky would be *Chief* or any other cranky wolf as I think they make the best cranky types, they act out their roles pretty well. My least favorite cranky is *RIZZO* and I'm not even going to talk about him as I hate his guts 

Snooty: I Hensley have gotten along well with pretty much every snooty, but my favorite would have to be *Eloise* as she is just really cool and I like the sound she makes when you talk to her. Least favorite snooty is *Gigi* as I just don't like her style tbh

Smug: My favorite smug is *Marshal* like a lot of other people as I just like the whole idea of him being a marshmallow, plus squirrels are some of my favorite species yet again. Least favorite smug is *Ken* as he moved into an awful spot in my town,  scarring me for life forever.

Uchi: My favorite uchi is *Cherry* as she is just a cool dog that I was pretty close to in my village. Not too fond of many other uchis beside her. My least favorite uchi (out of the very many I dislike) has to be *Rocket* as I hate seeing her act like a superhero of my town when she really just sleeps in forever and does nothing to help out -.-

Non-Villager: My favorite non villager is either *Kapp'n* or *Isabelle* as I really can't decide they both are soo great I can't choose one. Least favorite by far is *Nook* as he is just so greedy and never understanding...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 19, 2014)

Jocks: Best - Bam/Rudy; Worst - Um...Buck?

Smugs: Best - Curlos; Worst - Meh...

Lazies: Best - Punchy; Worst - I can't hate them all...

Crankies: Best - Rooney (AS EXPECTED); Worst - I dunno...

Normals: Best - Lolly/Fauna; Worst - They're too sweet for me to hate.

Peppies: Best - Bluebear; Worst - Truffles....yep.

Uchis: Best - Pashmina, yo; Worst -Probably Hazel

Snooties: Best - Whitney; Worst - Mallary

Non-villagers: Best - K.K.; Worst - Isabelle


----------



## Ebony Claws (Sep 19, 2014)

Cool thread idea :>

My favorite cranky villager is Rocco from my old Wild World town... I really miss him. My least favorite is Limberg. He just looked and acted really crude. 

My favorite jock villager is Axel because of his adorable catchphrase, and the fact that he's been in a lot of my towns. Honestly I find almost all of the jock villagers absolutely adorable, but Mott is the one exception. What a loser...

My favorite lazy villager is definitely Filbert. Least favorite is probably Puck... He was just boring. 

Least favorite smug villager is a tie between Chadder and Henry. Henry is an awesome frog while Chadder is super expressive and I love the faces he makes whenever he's angry, surprised, etc. Least favorite is Curlos because he just looks _gross _and is overall really boring to look at. 

My favorite normal villager is Kiki, my favorite villager from my original Wild World town and still one of my favorite cats. Least favorite is Bettina. I hate her guts. 

Favorite peppy villager is Rosie because she's been in a lot of towns, although Twiggy is super close. My least favorite is Pompom. She was in two towns in a row and was just so vapid and needy...

My favorite snooty villager is also my least favorite... Portia. I hated her guts, yet she's the most memorable snooty villager and I spent a lot of time hating her that I actually have started to like her. Although I do like a lot of the snooty villagers, especially in New Leaf where they act more wise than snooty. (Though I prefer they were more balanced.)

And finally, my favorite uchi villager is Sylvia because she's purple and I love her name, although most uchi villagers are super cool except for Canberra. I really didn't like Canberra in Chrono, although in a really old New Leaf town I thought she was pretty cool.

Oh and my favorite NPC is Gracie because she (or he, whatever) is just too fabulous. Least favorite is Isabelle.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

Jocks: Best - Hamlet; Worst - Buck

Smugs: Best - Ken; Worst - Curlos

Lazies: Best - Punchy; Worst - Al

Crankies: Best - Static; Worst - Hopper

Normals: Best - *MITZI*; Worst - Jambette 

Peppies: Best - Peanut; Worst - Truffles

Uchis: Best - Cherry or Shari; Worst - Renee 

Snooties: Best - Whitney; Worst - *Elise*

Non-villagers: Best - Pelly; Worst - Pete (I don't care my alt's mailbox is full)

*Bold* means that villager is my favorite or least favorite overall!


----------



## Swablu (Sep 19, 2014)

Jocks: Best Ribbot/Rudy; Worst - Cobb;

Smugs: Best - Marshal; Worst - Olaf of Klaus;

Lazies: Best - Nate/Beau Worst - Al;

Crankies: Best - Bruce; Worst - Vic/Angus

Normals: Best - Coco/Caroline; Worst; Kitt

Peppies: Best - Ruby;  Worst - Freckles;

Uchis: Best - Muffy; Worst - Paula;

Snooties: Best - Diana/Francine; Worst - Gigi;


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hanaberas said:


> Jocks: Best Ribbot/Rudy; Worst - Cobb;
> 
> Smugs: Best - Marshal; Worst - Olaf of Klaus;
> 
> ...



I'm glad to see someone else put Coco as their favorite normal villager, how could someone not like her creepiness?


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

Hanaberas said:


> Jocks: Best Ribbot/Rudy; Worst - Cobb;
> 
> Smugs: Best - Marshal; Worst - Olaf of Klaus;
> 
> ...


I felt a tear come out of my eye when I saw Kitt as your least favorite


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 20, 2014)

Jocks: 
Best - Kody
Worst - Buck

Smugs:
Best - Kyle
Worst - Chops. I tried so hard to kick him out of my town for a good 2 months...

Lazies: 
Best - Punchy, hands down! My favourite villager c:
Worst - Al or Barold. They both kinda creep me out.

Crankies:
Best - Kabuki
Worst - Limberg

Normals:
Best - Poppy
Worst - Jambette

Peppies:
Best - Cheri
Worst - Pate

Uchis:
Best - Cherry
Worst - Diva and Hazel. I tried real hard to kick both of them out for a long time, too.

Snooties: 
Best - Whitney
Worst - Violet

Non-villagers:
Best - Celeste
Worst - Nook


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 20, 2014)

Uchi: Mira, Katt (I kind of like Uchi, hope to meet more Uchi from my campsite)

Normal: Goldie, Lolly, Lily, Skye, Eunice (I never can resist of any Normal villagers)

Peppy: Tangy, Pippy, Felicity, Carmen, Ruby, Puddles (Peppy alway can bring me happiness haha)

Jock: Rudy, Rod, Kid cat, Hamlet (Jock is ok for me)

Smug: Lopez, Henry, Zell (not really a big fan of Smug)

Snooty: Francine, Ankha, Freya (snooty is ok...)

Lazy: I love all the lazy villagers, especially Bob~

Cranky: Hamphrey, Kabuki, Fang (my second favourite)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

TheBluRaichu said:


> I felt a tear come out of my eye when I saw Kitt as your least favorite


I really don't get the hate of Kitt, I personally find her cuter than Marcie.


----------



## Drake789 (Sep 20, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> I really don't get the hate of Kitt, I personally find her cuter than Marcie.




I definitely agree! I had Kitt in one of my starting towns before and I was unsure of her at first, but then I really got attached to her and I was pretty sad when she ended up leaving :/


----------



## mashedpotaties (Sep 20, 2014)

Favorite Normal is Savannah, but my least favorite is Caroline. I used to like her a lot, but she plotted in the worst place possible and REFUSED to budge for months. I was so happy to see her go.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Non villagers
My favourite is definitely Pelly! As for my least favourite, I'd say Chip. He scares me *shudders*.

Jocks
The best one is Kid Cat, because he makes this face :3 and anyone who knows me well knows that I use that face all the time. My least favourite is Stinky because... ugh.

Snooties
My fave is Diana because she was one of my starters, and I love her design. My least favourite is Elise because I dropped my DS when I saw her face. I'm not even kidding.

Normal
I've always wanted Goldie since ACWW, and I look forward to the day I see her house plot in my town... some day. My least favourite is Jambette. The horror.

Uchi
My favourite is Paula. A lot of people hate her, but for some reason that I'm unaware of, I really like her. I find many uchi villagers repulsive, so for the ugliest, I can't decide between Charlise, Dierdre, Canberra, Sylvia and Rocket.

Cranky
My favourite is Static, although I'm not too fond of his house exterior. I find Limberg's face disturbing.

Lazy
My favourite is Papi, and the worst one is Al.

Smug
Marshal is my favourite. Not because he's so popular, I just have a soft spot for how sulky he looks :3 My least favourite is Rodney, but I hate Hippeux too.

Peppy
My favourite Peppy is certainly the fabulous Cookie. To gaze upon Tabby is to know fear itself.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 20, 2014)

*Jocks *
My favorite Jock would have to be Cousteau I supposed, I'm really not a fan of the jocks, but he was one of my originals in my first ever town and he was always soooo nice! Least favorite.. MOTT. HATE HIM.

*Normal*
So hard because I'm in love with so many normals.. So I'm going to have to put a few as my favorites, Poppy, Marina, Skye and Merengue, they all live in Honeymoo and they're sweeties... and I love Gayle whom I wish I had. I don't really know of any normals that I particularly dislike, but Jambette is a bit strange I suppose..

*Peppy*
Peps are my faves! Flora is my all-time fave villager, so obviously this one goes to her, but I also love Cookie and Rosie who live in my towns. Oooh and Bluebear who I don't have but love so much. It's hard to find a peppy that I dislike.. I really don't think I could choose one!

*Cranky*
Love Wolfgang so much, and really don't like any of the others a whole lot because they're mean.

*Smug*
I like Marshal, not a huge fan of Eugene.

*Snooty*
I love Portia, don't really like Francine

*Lazy*
I loooooooooooove Beau and Cole and I don't really like Anchovy

*Uchi*
I like Deirdre, Hazel and Shari.. Dislike, Diva.


----------



## KanonFlora (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh god I can't say I hate some characters for their personalities, but will state my favourites! 

Jocks: Pierce and Scoot <3 n.n

Smugs: Pietro <3

Lazies: Cranston (only one I've had with it, and it wasn't so bad :3)

Crankies: Elvis and Fang <3

Normals: Poppy and Pekoe! <3 (I can't wait to meet Goldie one day)

Peppies: Bangle and Bianca, awesome girls <3 (had Pinky but needed to let her go, she was great too  )

Uchis: Frita wasn't that bad! But the worst uchi ever was Rene?...

Snooties: Whitney <3

Non-villagers: Isabelle, Kapp'n and of course, our beloved KK <3


----------



## cadney (Sep 23, 2014)

I really hated Gigi the frog...
Maybe it's just because she was my first snooty (since I love Francine now) but GOD she was uncharacteristically nasty to my other villagers. She made Bob cry once because she said something mean about his house. I reported her to Isabelle because I actually thought it'd do something to make her leave back in the day!


----------

